# National Treasure...



## The Master™ (Apr 27, 2005)

At first I thought this was going to be just a similar thing to Tomb Raider (because of John Voight), BUT BOY WAS I HAPPILY SURPRISED TO FIND A VERY WELL DONE TREASURE HUNT!!! Not an Indiana Jones style... More cerebral!!!  

It revolves around Ben Gates (Nicholas Cage) who learns of a family secret that dates back to the Founding Fathers of the United States of America and the signing of the Declaration of Independence...

There is a "treasure" which spans many thousands of years from the time of the pharoahs of Egypt and possibly beyond... And through many twists in history and geography ends up becoming the property of the Freemasons who are among the Founding Fathers... But the clues to the "treasure" are very cryptic and many men of the Gates family have wasted their lives in its pursuit...

Ben Gates is the latest of the family to go in search...

Cast:

Nicolas Cage.... Ben Gates
Diane Kruger.... Dr Abigail Chase
Justin Bartha.... Riley Poole
Sean Bean.... Ian Howe
Jon Voight.... Patrick Gates
Harvey Keitel.... Special Agent Sadusky
Christopher Plummer.... John Adams Gates

There is a lot of humour in this movie and it is well paced... Many twists and turns and double crosses...

The writers of the movie really put a lot of effort into it... And much history of the early United States...

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THIS FILM TO ANYONE WHO ENJOYS SOMETHING A LITTLE SPECIAL!!!  

Rating 8-9/10!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 27, 2005)

i'd already said i wanted to see it, now i wish i had the cahola to pop out and buy the DVD!


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll lend you my copy, if you want...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 27, 2005)

yup - I seen it a while back. 
Very good but guilty of *major* Dan Brown-style deviations from history 

Still, U571 withstanding, historical considerations have never swayed Hollywood from seeking huge wads of cash in the past, and it is an entertaining yarn with some good one-liners and yet another "look at me, I'm a nasty Englishman! boo-hiss" style performance from Sean Bean.
I liked the movie a lot, but there are several "Oh, come ON!" moments in there which distracted me with their implausability (the exploding ship in antartica comes to mind) so it's only a 7/10 for me - still a very watchable brain-dead action flick


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 27, 2005)

With most things from Hollywood, forget the truth, just enjoy the ride... And it is a good ride!!!


----------



## Neon (Apr 27, 2005)

Haha yea I agree a/b how ridiculous that exploding ship was, but oh well.  It was a very enjoyable movie and I actually saw it in the theaters when it was still out.  I'll be looking forward to checking out the dvd and seeing some special features.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 28, 2005)

Damn, I forgot about the delete scenes and stuff... I'll have to check that feature out and see if they are good...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 28, 2005)

humph, still waiting for that copy of carnivale, and fiests wizard, not to mention that the people in this motorway truck stop have started to look at me funny, what with being pulled into this seat for a week or more...
(hehe, sorry, couldn't resist babe, and just in case you missed it, Happy Birthday!)
*blows kisses*


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 29, 2005)

*BLUSHES*

Yikes, I forgot about Carnivale...  Don't remember "fiests wizard", what was that???

As for the motorway truck stop, you never told me which motorway you were headed up... I looked up and down the M1 and couldn't find anyone that could possibly look like you!!!


----------



## GOLLUM (Apr 29, 2005)

Just saw National Treasure earlier this week on DVD and I really enjoyed it. Didn't know what to expect other than I've been waiting for this film to come to video for the last couple of months so I grabbed it the day it came to the local video store.

YIPEE I'm glad I did!

At least an 8/10 film for me!!

Bye Ya'll


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 6, 2005)

I just saw National Treasure this evening.  Wanted to see it when it was in the theaters but never got around to it.

In spite of watching it at my son's house and missing far too much of the dialogue due to other people talking, I really enjoyed it.  I loved the plot and the way it tied together centuries of conspiracy theories.  Nobody does the nasty Englishman quite like Sean Bean.  And while high-tech gadgetry bores me, I just love _historical_ gadgets, like the cylinder seal in the pipe, and the eyeglasses with the multiple lenses.


----------



## jenna (May 10, 2005)

yay i thought NT was great   yes i agree there were a couple of _puh-lease!_ moments but i don't think they detracted too much from the overall movie. i love Nic Cage (who i might add is filming a movie one street away from me as i type this!) and Diane Kruger actually redeemed herself in my eyes after the "historical" movie which shall remain nameless *shudders*
oh one more thing, you have to check out the special features on the DVD. i won't ruin anything, but i'll give you a clue: TREASURE HUNT!


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 10, 2005)

I enjoyed it although it was very definately a popcorn movie


----------



## Alexa (May 10, 2005)

I didn't like the music at all. It was too much and too loud. Well, I suppose for a popcorn movie it was acceptable. I had several "come on" during the movie (a masonic map treasure hidden on the back of the declaration of independence, oh that was funny !  ). 

I don't know what happens at Hollywood, but they seem to lack imagination later.


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 23, 2005)

I just finally saw "National Treasure" last night, and I have to say that it was worth the wait.  I don't like Nicholas Cage at all, but he was okay in this film.  And, yeah, there were a couple of times when I had to laugh at things that weren't meant to be funny - I mean, those bad guys were _really_ bad shots - but all in all, it was a fun film.  I especially liked the way he used the bulletproof glass on the Declaration's case as a shield.  And how the bad guys took all that firepower with them to steal the thing, but Cage's character beat them to it with just one helper and a little bit of (admittedly fairly advanced) technology.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 30, 2005)

I watched this with a lot of anticipation. but realy, i found it predictable and boring as hell. much preferred sahara.


----------



## PERCON (May 31, 2005)

Wow sahara, I haven't seen that yet, any good? I have seen National Treasure btw, not just here to change topic. NT was alright, bit like Indiana Jones in a way. 

_PERCON_


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 31, 2005)

sahara was a bit like indie, but in spirit. all the best things about indie (the adventure, one liners, incredible luck). Matthew macconnahey was fantastic, as were his side kicks. dlroy lindo put in a guest spot and william h masey was as always a pleasure to watch. it was silly and ridiculous and funny. it captured my attention and immagination. i would watch it again, and let my kids watch it. i know they'd love it. i will buy the DVD!
(which i very seldom will do as i've better uses for £15)


----------



## Neon (May 31, 2005)

I watched Sahara with half my attention due to people constantly coming in and out of my apartment.  But from what I could tell and understand, National Treasure seemed to be like the better story.  I do like MacConnahey much better than Cage, but I like Diane Kruger much better than Penelope Cruz.  Nevertheless, the story just appealed to me far more than that of Sahara.  I've seen NT twice, the 2nd time on dvd with all the special features.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 31, 2005)

to each his own. the stories were similar, although when the knights templar are involved i like them taking over the world. but with bothseemed concerned with proving to the world that america does have history and intersting ones at that. NT was a bit to been there done that for my taste.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 3, 2005)

one of the most boring films ever. typicaly Holliwood junk


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 13, 2005)

I enjoyed it but it could have been done much better.  They could have avoided the silly exploding ship by doing something else, they could have expanded upon the story a bit too.

Kelpie is right though, if you want a nasty Englishman, Sean Bean is the man for the job.  He's got the sneer down perfectly!


----------



## rune (Jun 14, 2005)

I wasn't overly impressed with this movie.  I had hoped it would be good, but despite it having some good special effects and a slightly interesting story, the poor actors were given poor material and it felt flat


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 14, 2005)

yeah, for me there was also no spark to it. they were just saying lines.


----------



## Calis (Jun 18, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> With most things from Hollywood, forget the truth, just enjoy the ride... And it is a good ride!!!



I dont see why people want truth, Hollywood dont spend millions for a boring documentary.

Its meant to entertain. Enjoy the ride as you said.

National Treasure was a good movie, Kruger is hot


----------



## nemogbr (Jul 22, 2005)

to me as well National Treasure struck me the same as U-571. 

Hollywood trying to rewrite history. 

Diane Kruger is hot in this film more so than in the "other" movie. Certainly saved the film in my opinion.


----------

